# walgreens



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

would any one care to explain how the bidding system goes over there? im trying to figure out if it goes threw corprat or if it is a franchise(spelling?) and you just walk in there talk to some one an leave your information and see if it goes any were from there? i have a couple store if wouldnt min picking up and because i wanna pick up another truck and have some one drive it at my accounts so i can sub for the guy i have been working for. if any one has any information that would be great as i wanna starting getting some new accounts and a little more work for the winter months. 



thanks guys ill be looking forward to haering from yall!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go in and ask for the manager and ask where you submit your bid to. Then go to another one ask the same thing just to make sure


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Alright cool, because I knew cvs was a district bid and you had to go threw corprate. Thanks grandview


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Walgreens here you go threw the district main office and then good luck getting to talk to a District Manager or who ever is in charge of the Property care Manager for them!!
*1)* They never tell you when the seasonal contract is up an they say each store is differant. 
*2)* You have to do all in the DM Metro area. which I do'nt care we have the Equipment to deal with it. 
*3)* Have heard now that some Properties are not owned out right by Walgreens themselfs but least though a PM company!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks littleo92 for the heads up.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I know a lot about walgreens... cant say how really, i know someone that works there though.

The east coast locations used to have 350 ~ companies that serviced their locations... this spring they narrowed it down to like 17... a company out of Michigan manages all of them now.

Unfortuntely, this company has handed out 30 of the local ones to us to some company that "was founded in February 2010", well they were actually registered with state of NJ Feb 27th 2010 lol. This company has a home depot zero turn lawn mower thats a few years old, a 12' home cheapo trailer, a 1990 ford rusty truck, and old weed whacker, blower and a old old old walkbehind that i cannot identify....

They have the full maintenance on 30 locations, i KNOW they will not be able to do all of the snow so im still hopefull for a cut of that in the early fall bids coming up. 

PM me and i will give you the information on how to contact the company to find out if they will distribute out any bids in your area for their walgreens if they have them off contract next season.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ramairfreak98ss;1049031 said:


> I know a lot about walgreens... cant say how really, i know someone that works there though.
> 
> The east coast locations used to have 350 ~ companies that serviced their locations... this spring they narrowed it down to like 17... a company out of Michigan manages all of them now.
> 
> ...


I think you are talking about DENTCO.........Do you hear that sound...Thats the prices going Even Lower....payuppayup:salute:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

very interesting, i got an email regarding an rfp for walgreens yesterday, sounds like nothing you guys have referenced at all.......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Longae29;1049303 said:


> very interesting, i got an email regarding an rfp for walgreens yesterday, sounds like nothing you guys have referenced at all.......


Got it too. It's Arlington maintenance company.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Hello,

The RFP came from Affiliated Grounds Maintenance Group. If you have any questions please contact Mike Folmer at 814-504-7192 or [email protected]

We at AGMG look forward to working with you on this project.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mike Nelson;1049345 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The RFP came from Affiliated Grounds Maintenance Group. If you have any questions please contact Mike Folmer at 814-504-7192 or [email protected]
> 
> We at AGMG look forward to working with you on this project.


I have a Question?....Doe's Affiliated Grounds hold the Walgreens Contract Right Now....


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll stick up for AGMS here, they are top notch to work for I do a Target for them, they call me to ask where my bills are so they can pay me. Swear to god. I have another National that owes me 7 K for 2 Pepboys stores we did for them. AGMS completly different experience. They seem to be growing, & hiring good people. I ment Mike Nelson years ago at the SIMA show in Buffalo (the first one) very helpful, knowledgeable guy.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

RLM;1049407 said:


> I'll stick up for AGMS here, they are top notch to work for I do a Target for them, they call me to ask where my bills are so they can pay me. Swear to god. I have another National that owes me 7 K for 2 Pepboys stores we did for them. AGMS completly different experience. They seem to be growing, & hiring good people. I ment Mike Nelson years ago at the SIMA show in Buffalo (the first one) very helpful, knowledgeable guy.


No need to stick up for them.......No ones beating them up....Just had a question.....


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

That is a Great question and thank you for asking.

No, Walgreems sent out an RFP to us and we in turn sent it out to our contractors that are signed with us as affiliated partners.

I believe the big difference between AGMG and other NSP's is that we ask for pricing from our partners, we do not dictate the price to them.

Please feel free to contact me if you are in the Chicago region or Mike Folmer if you are anywhere else.

My email is [email protected]


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

All of the interaction I've ever had with NSP's have been them asking me for prices. Not once have I known that already have the contract, in fact more than once I've known they in fact do not have a contract and they've simply been bidding against me - yet they ask me to disclose my price. Kinda like reverse collusion. I always ask how many trucks they have, it just makes me feel better.

On a more thread relevant level, I almost had (verbal confirmation) two Walgreens last year; until I found I was beat by another very local competitor in the 11th hour (I'm fine with that as Walgreens called me to begin with). I plan to follow up on that soon to see if I can bid it again this year. The contact I dealt with was a Walgreens employee from upstate NY (Moo was her name).


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Matson Snow;1049056 said:


> I think you are talking about DENTCO.........Do you hear that sound...Thats the prices going Even Lower....payuppayup:salute:


no actually its called professional grounds maintenance i think... pretty simple name lol... and no body has the walgreens contract,but several companies are trying to bid it out... we had THREE so far ask us for bids and all got the same bid list lol


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

bterry;1049479 said:


> All of the interaction I've ever had with NSP's have been them asking me for prices. Not once have I known that already have the contract, in fact more than once I've known they in fact do not have a contract and they've simply been bidding against me - yet they ask me to disclose my price. Kinda like reverse collusion. I always ask how many trucks they have, it just makes me feel better.
> 
> On a more thread relevant level, I almost had (verbal confirmation) two Walgreens last year; until I found I was beat by another very local competitor in the 11th hour (I'm fine with that as Walgreens called me to begin with). I plan to follow up on that soon to see if I can bid it again this year. The contact I dealt with was a Walgreens employee from upstate NY (Moo was her name).


Well what mike said is true. The problem with this method i feel personally is that, just like i stated above, i have had the opportunity to bid these SAME sites for 3 management companies, all with the same prices, i mean unless i hated one company, and loved working for the other, which all 3 ive yet to do work for.... i wouldn't change my prices based on which national company is going to service the contract for walgreens. What happens now is that walgreens probably picks the one with the lowest markup/profit margin above what the contractor says he wants to service that site.

Ive heard good things about AGMS in the past and have bid several things for them... havnt had any jobs landed with them though but i guess no negatives is a positive in this industry!

I have a feeling walgreens will go the cheap route though with this like all others. Last year, i KNOW what some walgreens were paying for per storm and per service snow removal... NONE that i know of were seasonal rates. With the guys i see out mowing Walgreens lawns now with their 20 year old equipment, and then finding out they opened up shop in the end of February 2010, yeah thats only a few months ago and theyve been doing these walgreen's landscape maintenance for all of June already "mulch, lawn, treatments, irrigation etc." , they have to have bid these so ridiculously low, that the company we talked to wouldnt even call us back or email us about any of our prices for other sites that this joe blow company was NOT servicing because they already do a few dozen of them.


----------

